# Creamy Clouds - Juicy Pear launch @ Sir Vape



## The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds (27/2/16)

Can't think of a better way to spend a Saturday morning than going down to Sir Vape for our new flavour launch - Creamy Clouds Juicy Pear & Caramel with Tennis Biscuits!

Wish we were there!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

